# [...trying to make more tri color mice from my 1 female.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So I have a female tricolor mouse. I want more.
I bred her with a brown mouse and nothing. Only got brown&white and black&white mice. Now If I breed her babies with each other, they have black and white babies. Will I get any tri color mice if I breed a son with the tricolor mum?
I am new to this and would really like some help in regards to not losing the pattern when that mouse dies.
I have read that the tri-color gene is dominant, but thats all I understand as all the genetics pages I have read are full of science jargon... I am a simple person! haha


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Tricolor is not a single gene.
It is a combination of splash (dominant gene), piebald (recessive gene) and two recessives in the c-locus (c [only on c of course, otherwise you get pews], c^e, c^ch, c^h)

So your best chance of getting more tris is to breed a son back to her. If you continue breeding the siblings together, tris can pop up, but since you need three things to be right, the chances are smaller.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought as much. Thank you for explaining the tricolor genes to me. I will try and learn that. Fingers crossed we get some babies soon! She has been with her son for well over a week now. I will keep them together until she shows signs of heavy pregnancy


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Any idea what the pied mouse gene is ?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's M or m depending on whether it's dominant or recessive; after that it's hard to say what you get. The white shows as a tendency, not as an absolute. Great fun, eh? If a mousie has white in it's coat, it has one or the other. Some hold that a mousie with a partly pink tail will be likely to carry one of those, but I'm not sure of that.

Maybe Sarah Y can speak with more authority as she breeds Dutch marked meeces.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

It is all very confusing but I am sure with help from you guys I will get better as you seem to know your stuff!
I hope I get some tri's soon because I don't want to lose those markings. They're lovely!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah! I don't really breed for certain colours yet at the moment im just breeding and see was happens


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I am breeding in order to preserve rare genes and try and discover something new about them. Everytime I find out something I get all excited. Perfect example, today when I noticed a possibly satin baby amidst its siblings, I couldn't wait to show everyone here!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im on my 6th gen from a normal tri mum and a blue dad and I still havent had a broken or tri show up in the bumch and we have had well over 200 babies ....


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So the odds of me getting another are very slim then! I imagine I won't be having tri-colors anytime soon then! I did get a satin baby yesterday I noticed, so not all bad! Just a tiny bit disappointed that I may well lose the tri-color genes


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

from my tri and blue ive had self blacks, self blues, lilacs, bew, satin self blue, satin cream, chocolate self, satin chocolate self ..... and a satin unknown lol that will hopefully be names when he enteres the show tomorrow  so there are lots of exciting possibilities ..... never had a tri or a broken at all


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, you have had LOADS of interesting things happen there! Not bad if you ask me!  
I am thrilled to find a satin mouse at this stage, only 1 gen into breeding these pied with the tri-color.  I guess it was a gamble getting only 1 tricolor mouse. Only time can tell now! We must wait and see!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol we could have a race to see who gets one first lol .... maybe im just unlucky x


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I accept your challenge good lady! The race for the tri-color babies begins today, 15 February 2014! 
Watch me jynx it now and your next litter has tri's :lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol I hope so  p.s. Im not a man  real name is Allison


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Well in that case I apologize and correct the above comment


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is the son I am breeding back to her!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hes a beaut  nice and big


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I still have his brother, he has both ears white. I will get some pics of him. He is much smaller however.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd use a pied black instaead of an agouti because you get clearer patches. The ticking can yield poor definition of the different hues.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish I had known that before I got rid of all her black & white sons... I thought maybe the brown was going to work better, as I didn't want the black to take over. Learn something new here everyday! 
So maybe try and breed her with a black & white son from this litter after she has a break?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Tricolor has been a pain in the neck for me as well, I've gonna some tris here and there but nothing good until two weeks ago, I got thre tris in a litter, a splash x splash pairing to boot! with the acceptation of one of the males, they're not good tris but still tris! then a couple days later I got another litter with 1 tri female in it from a splash x choc. self pairing, she's slightly better than the others in the other litter and actually have four colors, so she's a quad-color lol only drawback is, she's satin and I hate the way satin mice look -_-.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear somebody is having some luck with tri's popping up!
See I was actually thrilled to find a black and white pied satin baby amidst the newest litter of my B&W pied mummas. I like ALL the varieties! 
Just about to clean and change the mice and my tri-color is HUGE!! Wow. Won't be long now! I better put the male on his own and let her get a nest going! lol FINGERS CROSSED for at least 1 tri! <3


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

She's had 10-12 babies, I only had a sneaky peak as she must have had them moments before I checked on her, because they were tiiiny but did have milk bellies. I'll have another look in a couple of days. I am feeling pessimistic on getting tri's. But we shall see in 5 days I guess. :/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay  congrats wow alot of whittle bubs


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I am almost in tears! at least 3 babies are tri-color from what I can tell! I have finally succeeded in something! I knew I wasn't a useless fool! I am absolutely ecstatic! I also swear one has a perfect square patch of black on its shoulder!
I culled 5 babies, because the mum is looking a little drained so I kept the tri's and the white one with the spot on his back and the black rump! 


Here are the pics....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 852475753/


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So any idea what makes a good tri? I guess we can't tell exactly what they're going to look like yet, till they get some fur going! I'm too excited about this, I must talk to someone about it! haha


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

thats great news! Congrats! They are sooo cute! and that square on the shoulder looks pretty cool!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If, by 'a good tri', you mean what are the show standards, then you'd want patches of solid color without 'brindling' (mixing of hues), at least two different hues, and an equal amount of each color and the white markings.

I adore all kinds of tricolors, as there are endless possibiilities when you combine the tri/splashed genes with all the different combinations of c locs dilutions and all the different colors. I've gotten hooked on blue tricolors/splashed and I'm working on once again having red/yellow tricolors ( I have a few that are not as good as I'd like...).

Congratulations on your success! I remember clearly the suspense waiting for my first tricolor litter to show signs of colors, and I still eagerly await the appearance of fur on my two new tricolor litters that were born in the last few days. Hope you put up pictures.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I only ask what a ''good'' tri is, because I am always hearing people say they have ''poor'' tris. I understand now. So because Crybaby has mixing of hues on her rear that must mean she is a poor tri to the show standards. To my standards, she is beautiful!
I have pictures of this litter (by Crybaby the tricolor mumma and her son Jamie Lannister) in this gallery if you click this link you will see them. You can click the pictures to make them bigger too... I know the one with the ''beauty spot'' on it's back isn't a tri. But what a lovely and interesting looking mouse. https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 852475753/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU  yay


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I have run out of batteries for the camera and payday is not until the 21st March  This depresses me a little because I can't show you their progress!

All I can tell you is that all 6 look tri upon today's inspection. Some are white/black/brown and some are white/black/beige kind of color, like the mum. Weird. We got 3 females n 3 males. The better looking ones are all female!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh wow! You are a lucky thing! Hmm any ideas yet on how many you might keep?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to keep them ALL, apart from 2 males that my buddy Katy wants as pets! :mrgreen:
Then I will have 5 females and 3 males all together. All tri-color too now, apart from 2 black pied mice which I am breeding for satin babies. Looks like I won't be losing that tri-color gene after all <3
Very rewarding hobby this!
Much love to the mouse crew <3


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Be careful with complications from bro and sis breeding


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I will do! However, I was under the impression that there weren't many complications until you have inbred them generation after generation! Is it 7-8 I read on another topic somewhere...
Don't quote me though because I may have remembered it wrong.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

You will probably be right?
How many mouse litters have you had so far? (Just wondering coz im a beginner I have only had 5!)


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I have had around 5-6 litters but only into generation 1 of selective inbreeding. I will be adding more genes in the family when I move in 6 days so they won't be inbred forever. I am learning as I go and I am also a beginner/enthusiast! I was really lucky that I chose the right son to breed with the tri color mum and my first selective litter came out 1/3 tri! I am really looking forward to showing you guys what their fur looks like in 2 weeks when I can afford batteries for the camera!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! Im such a beginner if u look at my post called
My current 22 (bub pics included)
Read whole thing and look at pics the lat post im so upset about


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I recently moved 30 miles so I haven't had time to post etc. I am in the process of sexing my babies. I opened the tank a week ago n a mouse jumped out pretty much straight into my cat Riddicks mouth! It died instantly. Rest in peace. I so far have only 1 male. Surely I can't have 4 tri females?! I will update you after I check them again. As for colors. They are white champagne and agouti and ticked. Strange bunch. Batteries for my camera are coming on the Friday so I will have lots to show you!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yay!!!!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, I am finally back online after my broadband provider took 62 days to connect me at my new apartment but I swapped providers and I am back 

I have lovely pics of these babies and how they turned out 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 557509676/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning your project did so well so fast!
Great start!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't really take full credit. Sure, my instinct as an artist helps the science behind it, but without the back up from some of the more knowledgeable members at the first few pages of the thread, I wouldn't have had the confidence in my decision. Thanks everyone for all the input. You're the best.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have a number of pretty nice tricolors there. Good work!!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I HAVE JUST REALIZED HOW TO UPLOAD PICS DIRECTLY ON HERE! 
yay! my first successful tri's! all females!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thy are truley stunning. Looks like the line was improved over several years.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They are very nicely splashed, all in their own way unique. I am trying to figure out how to resize a picture to add the others below to show you! How do I do that?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry I have no idea! On the other hand, how many are you keeping from these litters?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Fab well done ... I still havent got any tris from my original line but I was lucky enough to get some tris ... lots of them at the manchester show and they are breeding like wild fire


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

they are so beautiful, I reckon the guy I got them from had been working on them, and when I injected some agouti grandad in the mix, it did all these lovely gradients! <3

I'm keeping all 4 does and their mum and auntie and one buck only. I am rehoming my other buck as my friend fell in love with him and I couldn't refuse her the pleasure of owning a mouse! She is really looking forward to having him!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

and a few more pictures of them!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They will make some great tri-line starters. Now for my projects...
Ha ha I can't start my projects yet my little ones are still growing up a bit longer to go! (5 weeks or 6 weeks in fact)
I hope for the same luck as you


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are some of the babies.... I'm tempted to breed their brother to them and seeing if his black pied helps lessen the brindling of the patches as someone mentioned before...
Here is Mars the male...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 655927625/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/

here are the 3 females.... 
First we have Saturn...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 469336028/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 653741094/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 652716941/

then we have Mercury...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 469347668/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 633012196/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 469551717/

and here's Venus on the left...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 675893263/

here's Venus on the right.. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... otostream/


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks like you are doing well with them.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I am really stuck on which female to breed with Mars...


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm worried that my mice won't breed tri's, I am hoping I didn't have a lucky first time!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

breed them all to him.If you don't get any this generation you will next generation.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I just bred the 4 mice to their brother! let us see what happens! I can confirm at least 2 are pregnant <3


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Exciting news! Happy for you!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

lets hope i can make this work! im so nervous!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

here 's the mums for an update... 
all currently having babies by the black pied brother in the litter.

The male is at the start! White with black rump and black spot on his back.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

First Litter by Mars & Venus born on 02/08/2014









Males









Venus & Mars


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very good! A lot of variety is always fun with splashed and tri.


----------

